# 66Grad bei H80 im Idle



## böhser onkel (4. September 2011)

Hallo

Ich hab die H80 im Cooler Master Haf X. 
Ich habe alles nach Plan installiert. Jedoch ist die Temperatur im Idle 66Grad und unter Last 93Grad hoch.
Die Pumpe ist sehr laut, aber  es scheint wohl nichts zu passieren. 

Was kann ich jetzt machen?


----------



## billythekitt (4. September 2011)

Das ist wirklich viel zu heiß, vielleicht hast du die pumpe nicht richtig aufliegen auf der cpu.


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2011)

kühlkörper nochmal draufsetzen, eventuell hast du was verkantet beim anziehen.
welche drehzahl hat die pumpe? lüfter drehen sich?
ich hab meine h100 wieder retoniert weil die pumpe ein fieses nebengeräusch hatte.
SL381914.AVI - YouTube
wohlgemerkt, das ist kein pumpendefekt.
die summt wirklich so laut. gekühlt hat sie aber immens gut (aber nicht leise)


----------



## david430 (5. September 2011)

ist es so ein blubberndes geräusch? die pumpe hat einen 3 pin anschluss, wenn man die an nen 4 pin dranhängt und mit pwm steuern will, dann funktioniert das mehr schlecht als recht. dann muss man auf spannungsregulierung umschalten.


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2011)

die h80 hat nur noch einen großen 4-pin molex, da kann man nichts mehr falsch machen mit der versorgungsspannung.


----------



## böhser onkel (5. September 2011)

Also blubbern hör ich nichts

Hm…


----------



## Aufpassen (5. September 2011)

Hast du die Schutzfolie von der H80 entfernt ?


----------



## böhser onkel (5. September 2011)

Die Abdeckung?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2011)

Er meint die Folie die den Kühlerboden schützt vor Kratzern usw. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist auch drauf? Noch mal zum zusammenfassen, die Pumpe hat Strom und dreht sich auch und bei den Lüftern ist es ebenfalls so und der Kühlkörper sitzt richtig? Wenn alles mit ja abgehakt wird könnte vielleicht natürlich auch irgendwo ein Defekt sein.


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2011)

da gibts keine folie, das ist eine kunststoffkappe die man nicht vergessen kann.

pumpendrehzahl ist wie hoch?


----------



## böhser onkel (7. September 2011)

2000 Umdrehungen laut Abios


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2011)

das wär die normale pumpengeschwindigkeit.
nimm den pumpen/kühlkörper nochmal runter, neue wärmeleitpaste drauf und setz ihn nochmal drauf.

wie laut ist die pumpe denn?


----------



## böhser onkel (7. September 2011)

Sie brummt beim Hochfahren sehr laut.

Ja ich bau alles wieder aus


----------



## X Broster (7. September 2011)

Gleiches Problem einmal bei mir, der Kühlkörper saß nur auf einer Ecke richtig drauf, System schaltete sich nach fünf Minuten automatisch ab.


----------



## böhser onkel (8. September 2011)

Und?

Wie hasst es gelöst?


----------



## böhser onkel (14. September 2011)

Keine Lösung?


----------



## böhser onkel (14. September 2011)

Schaut hier keiner von Corsair rein?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2011)

Wie noch nicht im Griff? Hattest du schonmal den Kühlkörper neu aufgesetzt? Wie sah das Abbild der WLP aus?


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2011)

das support forum von corsair ist eigentlich hier:
Kühlung (Cooling) - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## X Broster (15. September 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Wie hasst es gelöst?


 Dreimal darfst du raten.

Neu aufsetzen und kontrollieren ob die WLP verschmiert ist.


----------



## böhser onkel (25. September 2011)

Hab ich gemacht. Neue Paste drauf.

Hab jetzt Idle 35Grad und im game 60-80

Find das besser als vorher


----------



## Abductee (25. September 2011)

im game bis zu 80°C?
das ist viel zu viel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

Im Idle schon um einiges besser auch wenn es keine Höchstleistung ist, aber unter Last finde ich den Höchstwert schon eher kritisch. Ich glaube schon fast die Wakü war ein Schuß in den Ofen


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

zu 99% ist es ein Montagefehler!

Die Hydro muss eben aufliegen und es dürfen keine Bauteile im Weg sein! das ist äußerst wichtig!
Sie sollte gut festgezogen werden! Natürlich nicht überzogen - bis die Rändelschrauben von Hand nicht mehr drehbar sind! danach mit dem Schraubendreher 1/4 ~1/2 Umdrehung dazugeben - das reicht!
Bei AMD Montage sollten die Halter nicht verbogen sondern eben gerade minimal richtung Board schauend gebogen sein - mehr anziehen sollte man dort nicht!

Richtwerte:
Serienmäßiges 600T Case mit 990FX Board und 980BE AMD Idle 30 ~40 Grad und Load 44 bis 48 Grad
Serienmäßiges 600T Case mit X58 und 990EX Idle 38 ~ 48 Grad und Load 54 bis 65 Grad 

Diese Werte sind im Serienzustand und bieten eine Menge Luft nach oben - denn eine Hydro Kühlung schafft mehr OC in kleineren Schritten da diese auf höhere Leistungen getrimmt ist - ergo stehen 5,0Ghz beim Intel und 4,4Ghz beim AMD bei vertretbarer Lautstärke nichts im Weg!

Man kann auch höher takten, jedoch ist dann auch die Lautstärke nichtmehr so angenehm 

P.S. OC auf eigene Gefahr, dafür gibt kein Hersteller Garantie


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja sys war unübertaktet,

Ich habe miich an die Anleitung gehakten und alles beachtet.

Oder muss ich noch etwas an der Kühlung/dem Schlauch machen.

Können Sie mir helfen?

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Oktober 2011)

In welchem Profil läuft die Pumpe 1,2 oder 3 ?


----------



## böhser onkel (16. Oktober 2011)

Glaub in dem 3. Profil.

Macht Radau wie ein Bär.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2011)

Lüfter hängen an der Pumpe oder anders angeschlossen?


----------



## böhser onkel (22. Oktober 2011)

An der Pume sind die Lüfter dran


----------



## XeonB (23. Oktober 2011)

Im 3. Profil machen die Originallüfter immer Radau - hört sich an wie ein Fön - sie laufen ja auch konstant mit ca. 1800rpm und mehr!!


----------



## böhser onkel (23. Oktober 2011)

Oh, das ist wirklich schlimm


----------



## XeonB (23. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwo auf der corsair Seite ist auch eine temp-rpm-Profil Tabelle - deshalb hab ich meine lufter extern angeschlossen und bei ca. 900-1000 laufen


----------



## böhser onkel (23. Oktober 2011)

Nee, ich hab sie ausgebaut


----------



## XeonB (23. Oktober 2011)

An einer scythe lüftersteuerung 


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Oktober 2011)

Lüfter Profil 3 ist recht durchdringend - das ist klar, ist ja auch ein Perfomance Profil für Maximallast.


----------



## böhser onkel (29. Oktober 2011)

Aber die anderen 2 haben keine Besserung gebracht.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Oktober 2011)

Das klingt irgendwie seltsam, so als ob du eines der defekten H100 Pumpenmodule bekommen hättest (die es nur in Asien und Amerika gab) xD
RMA?


----------



## böhser onkel (4. November 2011)

Hm?

Hab die H80


----------



## Bluebeard (5. November 2011)

Egal - defektes Pumpenmodul - RMA Einleiten!


----------



## böhser onkel (16. November 2011)

Ok…wo find ich das RMA?


----------



## Bluebeard (21. November 2011)

Corsair

dann auf Support und Submit a RMA klicken


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. November 2011)

Hm, das mit der RMA hat er wohl nicht hingekriegt - er hat nämlich versucht mir seine H80 zu verkaufen, als funktionsfähig. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es die hier beschriebene ist. Hab zum Glück rechtzeitig den Thread hier gefunden.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2011)

Hm, naja - nicht die feine Art, zumal wir ja eine RMA haben - das sollte nicht das Problem sein bzw. auch ein Umtausch beim Händler immer möglich ist für gewöhnlich...


----------

